
Why Does a Tire Company Publish the Michelin Guide? - yarapavan
http://priceonomics.com/why-does-a-tire-company-publish-the-michelin-guide/
======
LeifCarrotson
I had always assumed they were different companies. Apparently, I am in good
company, as the quoted Natalie Mizik, Professor of Marketing at the University
of Washington, didn't know either. And the Michelin guide spokesperson, Tony
Fouladpour, acknowledged this, saying that people tell him all the time that
they didn't realize it was the same company. _So fix that!_

> Won handedly

Won handily? One handedly? Odd typo, especially when it's a highlighted link
text.

> repair show

Repair shop. No further typos detected.

~~~
dalke
If it's of any consolation, I knew about the connection before this article.

FWIW, "handedly" means "easily". "Won handedly" means "Won easily". Wiktionary
says it's non-standard, and prefers handedly -
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/handedly](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/handedly)
. See
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22Won+handedly%22&t=ffsb&ia=web](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22Won+handedly%22&t=ffsb&ia=web)
for other examples of "won handedly" in use.

The "show"/"shop" is indeed a typo. Here's the original:
[https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=NX4AAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA31&lpg...](https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=NX4AAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA31&lpg=PA31&dq=%22unable+to+stray+very+far+from+the+vicinity+of+a+reliable+repair+shop%22&source=bl&ots=PoVou09kW5&sig=SuN7jCOSt7OAOOs6t30mfqUTnPc&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjW1__YsuHNAhVHKMAKHbNbCrsQ6AEIJTAA#v=onepage&q=%22unable%20to%20stray%20very%20far%20from%20the%20vicinity%20of%20a%20reliable%20repair%20shop%22&f=false)
.

~~~
dragonwriter
"Handily" means the same as "easily", and "won handily" is, naturally, a
common equivalent of "won easily". "Won handedly" seems to be a malapropism
based on hearing that expression, misunderstanding the second word but
understanding tge intended meaning, and then adopting the transformed phrase
with the meaning of the original.

~~~
dalke
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondegreen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondegreen)
, and variations therein.

------
elsurudo
It's tnteresting to note that Priceonomics – with excellent long-form content
such as this – is doing something very similar to Michelin.

Also, [http://www.viamichelin.com](http://www.viamichelin.com) is a great way
to plan your travels. Especially in Europe, the map planner is very handy, as
it allows you to estimate costs, including petrol and tolls. And of course, it
has points of interest.

